# [Overlay] Xeffects est mort ... bientôt desktop-effects ?

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

Aujourd'hui, en mettant en jour le repository de Xeffects, cela n'a pas marché.

Et en regardant de plus près, j'ai découvert sur le groupe de Xeffects, que ce dernier est mort  :Sad: 

Pour l'instant, les ebuilds sont disponibles via cette commande git clone git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/dev/jmbsvicetto.git

A noter qu'un nouvel overlay devrait voir le jour. Peut-etre sous le nom de desktop-effects.

[off]Il est à déplorer que les overlays supportant Compiz connaissent une mort/naissance chronique sur Gentoo, je trouve...[/off}

----------

## Bluespear

C'est ce que je trouve dommage avec ces overlay, plus aucune certitude quand à la continuité du développement.

Autant pour xeffects ça change pas grand chose,c 'est pas vital, mais de devoir y passer pour des trucs plus important comme le wifi, java ou eclipse   :Crying or Very sad:  ...

D'ailleurs iwlwifi aussi semble mort, du coup l'intérêt de ces overlay me laisse perplexe, puisqu'au final je trouve plus facile d'aller chercher soit-même les sources et de les compiler sans passer par portage; j'ai de plus en plus l'impression de faire du LFS.

----------

## polytan

Le seul avantage de ne pas compiler soit meme c'estd e pouvoir supprmier proprement tout ce qui a été installé.

J'ai aussi eu le soucis avec iwlwifi, avant de m'appercdevoir que le projet était directement dans portage  :Smile: 

Sinon, pour xeffects, vivement une solution de remplacement, il n'y avait pas que compiz dedans ...

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, iwlwifi est dans portage depuis un petit bout.

[off]

Est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la peine de passer à iwlwifi quand on a une ipw3945 qui fonctionne #1 ?

[/off]

----------

## polytan

Dans le cas où iwlwifi marche, je pense que oui.

Cependant, il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas :

Y a-t-il plus de danger d'avoir un démon binaire qui tourne en root ou bien seulement un firmware binaire ?

Je déteste savoir que j'ai un truc en root qui tourne sans que je sache ce qu'il fait, ou plutot, sans que personne ne sache ce qu'il fait, ca va à l'encontre de mes principes sur gentoo. Mais un firmware, utilisé par un module du noyau, firmware binaire lui aussi, n'a t-il pas autant de danger ?

----------

## geekounet

Je suis passé au iwlwifi aussi, mais simplement parce que ça plante moins, et qu'ya pas de daemon binaire qui fait chier au boot  :Razz:  Le seul soucis avec, c'est que les leds ne fonctionnent pas encore :/

Après, firmware binaire ou pas, bah ... je ne suis plus aussi intégriste qu'avant ces jours ci  :Smile: 

----------

## polytan

J'aimerais pouvoir faire fonctionner iwlwifi.

Le Ad-hoc marche t-il enfin ? (je ne pouvais pas créer de point d'acces avec mon ipw3945).

Je suis avec un noyau tuxonice 2.6.23.

----------

## d2_racing

C'est pour ça que je en suis pas pressé de changer. Moi tout fonctionne nickel  :Smile: 

----------

## Dumble

Concernant le pilote iwlwifi, c'est surtout qu'il a été inclus dans le noyau officiel 2.6.24. Donc, y aura plus vraiment besoin d'avoir un overlay dédié sous peu. De plus, il est dans l'arbre portage officiel

----------

## jerep6

Comment vous faites fonctionner votre carte Intel sans iwlwifi ? Quelle est l'alternative ?

Savez vous ou puis je trouver l'ebuild de iwlwifi-1.2.23 ? J'ai copié celui du 1.2.22 puis je l'ai renommé mais ça ne marche pas car il faut lancer 2 fois make (d'après ce que j'ai compris).

Merci.

----------

## polytan

Oui, j'ai le meme soucis que toi  :Smile: 

Comme quoi, il ne faut pas renommer les ebuild a l'arrache comme ca  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

ma carte wifi intel de mon laptop fonctionne très bien avec net-wireless/ipw3945 et net-misc/networkmanager ainsi que la version pour kde...

----------

## jerep6

Quels sont les avantages et inconvénients de iwp3945 par rapport à iwlwifi ?

----------

## jerep6

Pour que ce que ça intéresse, j'ai trouvé l'ebuild de iwlwifi-1.2.23 => Voyageur-Overlay

[Ma vie]

Je vais voir si ça résout mes problèmes de connexion à l'iut car c'est assez difficile de se connecter. 

 *Quote:*   

> La sécurité mise en place [à l'iut] requiert une authentification 802.1X de type PAP dans un tunnel EAP/TTLS avec un cryptage AES WPA2 Entreprise. dit notre admin systèmes et réseaux

 

[/Ma vie]

----------

## d2_racing

 *Dumble wrote:*   

> Concernant le pilote iwlwifi, c'est surtout qu'il a été inclus dans le noyau officiel 2.6.24.

 

Alors on n'aura plus besoin d'installer de package  :Smile: 

----------

## gbetous

Ca y est, l'overlay desktop-effects est accessible.

Une fois git installé, il est directement accessible via layman.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Il étais temps, les ebuilds d'Xeffects compilent déjà plus.

----------

## CryoGen

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Il étais temps, les ebuilds d'Xeffects compilent déjà plus.

 

Surement à cause de l'ajout du support de kde4 

M'enfin mon dernier build déconnait un peu je suis content de pouvoir enfin l'actualiser  :Very Happy: 

----------

## polytan

Merci pour desktop-effects !

----------

## SiOu

desktop-effects déja mort ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *SiOu wrote:*   

> desktop-effects déja mort ?

 

```
paludis --sync desktop-effects 

Sync desktop-effects

sync desktop-effects> Already up-to-date.

Sync desktop-effects completed
```

J'ai pas l'impression  :Smile: 

----------

## SiOu

Ah éffectivement  :Very Happy:  , ( il était down ce matin ) breff tant mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## polytan

Moi aussi, ca ne passe pas en ce moment :/

On verra ca plus tard, je n'utilise plus compiz de toutes manières en ce moment (XFCE est cool sans ca et je n'avais plus le mode ugly de dispo dans xmoto (oui, c'est une raison pour arrêtercompiz...))

----------

